# A couple of questions



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

In looking at the dealers inventory of cars some say for the red, torrid red or pulse red, is there a difference in the two colors?
Does anyone here have the red car with the red interior and how does it look. Thanks


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

I believe the "official" color is Torrid Red, most would simply say 'red' tho.

Never heard of Pulse Red, altho the last 500 2004's are supposed to be slightly special. Anybody heard about them?

---Larry


----------



## Rhawb (Nov 26, 2004)

Torrid Red is a bright more "standard" red. The Pulse Red is a bit darker with a hint of purple. Even though I've never seen the Torrid Red in person, I'm pretty sure I'd like it better. Pulse Red is very interesting, though.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

toyotatom said:


> In looking at the dealers inventory of cars some say for the red, torrid red or pulse red, is there a difference in the two colors?
> Does anyone here have the red car with the red interior and how does it look. Thanks


Torrid Red is the standard red for 2004. Pulse Red indicates that the car is one of the last 500 of the 2004 model year. I haven't actually seen the Pulse Red yet, although I believe it's a little darker and a different tone than the Torrid Red.

Greg


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks, I did find some pictures of the pulse red on another gto site, great color. Its a deeper red than the torrid. Very stunning. Anyone know which red will around for the 05s?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mine will be Torrid Red, should be here in late January.

The color options for 2005 are Phantom Black Metallic, Quicksilver Metallic, Cyclone Gray Metallic, Torrid Red, Impulse Blue Metallic, Midnight Blue Metallic and Yellow Jacket.


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

maybe they can keep both reds, I really liked the pulse red, not very flashy, just a nice color.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I own a torrid red and one of the local dealerships has a pulse red. As you said it is a darker red toned down by a purple tint. Though torrid red is a standard color for 05's there has been some talk of again doing some different colors at the end of the 05 run. There is also a red on red goat at the dealer. Though it looks great it was a bit much red for my taste.


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

roadracer, how did the pulse red look to you? Im going to try and find a local dealer that has one


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I like it better than the Torrid Red, not so bright.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

My Pulse Red was just delivered to my dealer in Texas this week, he is doing a few add-ons (hood, tires, wheels) before I get home to pick it up. I can tell you, the color is what pushed me over the top for the 04 GTO. Been looking at the 05 Mustangs and GTOs, but time was getting short and was impatient, since I sold my convt. Camaro early this year.

The color is reminicent of Candy Apple Red. The Torrid red was too torrid for me, I just couldn't see my 43 y/o self in that much of a red car. But when I learned that only the last few coming off the line could even be Pulse Red, and that I went with the M6, I figured I would have somewhat of a unique model. Some call it a "limited edition."

If you look in the top left corner of this forum, you will actually "see" a pulse red GTO. 

//dan


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Man. I love that pulse red. Now I wish I'd been a little more patient and waited on it.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Lisa we just need the Banshee Hood! I have a black one too and I love it. 
Check out the Banshee Hod now with Carbon Fiber! Fall in love all over again!


http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....de=GT1234&Product_Count=0&Category_Code=GTEXT

Man I need 2 grand bad. Actually 3 grand.

1. Headers 
2. Intake and Tuning
3. Hood


Wait make that 4 grand because I want SFC's and sway nbars and bushings, man where am I gonna get all this money? Arghhhhh!!! :cool


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG that IS sweet. Really though...I love my phantom black. It's beautiful. Just a PITA to keep clean. I can't afford to do any major engine mods cuz it's my daily driver and I can't afford to lose the warranty. I would like a different exhaust and hood though. Just can't afford it yet. I'm trying to talk hubby into getting the BANKS system for his F250 super-duty, so I can justify getting a new exhaust system.   Believe me...I have yet to fall out of love with my goat. The honeymoon has lasted longer with this car than any other I've ever owned!


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

Dan_E said:


> But when I learned that only the last few coming off the line could even be Pulse Red, and that I went with the M6, I figured I would have somewhat of a unique model. Some call it a "limited edition."


Ah, but even more "limited edition" is the Cosmos Purple Metallic. While we are still waiting on final production figures for the 2004 model to be released, it is currently estimated that less than 400 of them were built in that color.

Greg


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

I just got back from a dealer in Connecticut that has a pulse red GTO. The color is still more red than and not as dark or purplish the link provided in this thread. Im thinking the picture in the link was taken on a cloudy day or in the shade, but the color is still really really nice. It may not be available on the 05s though, I emailed Pontiac from their website to see what kind of answer I get. 
Anyway I have been mulling over buying the 05 stang or the 05 GTO. I have looked at both pretty closely. The mustang can be bought around $6,000 less when using the x plan I can use from work, depending on what an 05 GTO can be bought for. As far as comparing the two cars, the mustang styling is very nice on the outside, interior is not so great, not as much room either inside, the gauge cluster is like having 2 soccer balls staring at you. I know its a retro thing but I like the modern instruments panels. 
The GTO styling after looking at it for awhile is also pretty dam nice. The interior is a real plus with the GTO, laid out very well. 
When you add the other important interior area under the hood the GTO has a big advantage. Anyway, pulse red or no pulse red, I will get the GTO this spring.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

:agree i agree everytime i drive my gto i like it more, i haven had that sense my harley was new and it still puts a smile on my face. as for color that red looks nice and i have allways had black hot rods and bikes. but went for the super stealthy silver with the killer red interior. :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

toyotatom said:


> roadracer, how did the pulse red look to you? Im going to try and find a local dealer that has one


It is a good looking car. Like I said before it has a much darker tone than my Torrid Red. It seems to be toned down by a purple tent. They are definately hard to find. I only found one in NC by searching the Pontiac website. Good luck.


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> Ah, but even more "limited edition" is the Cosmos Purple Metallic. While we are still waiting on final production figures for the 2004 model to be released, it is currently estimated that less than 400 of them were built in that color.
> 
> Greg


Oh yeah, I heard that too. :cheers


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Pontiac says no pulse red for the 05s at this time. Just got an email back


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Good job to everyone that got a Pulse Red then it's sorta rare!

When I went to Pontiac I already knew I wanted the GTO and they only had 2 on the whole lot and one was sold.

Yellow M6 (sold)
Black A4 (I bought.)

I remember him telling me (my salesman) they they really didn't make a huge amount of the 04 GTO's and selected dealers in my area recieved a set amount and they couldn't get more until they sold what they had. There is always special order though but don't expect huge discounts!

I really love the fact that I live in the capital of my state (and this is a very big state) and have had my car a few months and haven't run into another GTO once yet, not once! The 04's look different than the 05's too which make our 04's even more scarce!

I love this car! arty


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Good job to everyone that got a Pulse Red then it's sorta rare!
> 
> When I went to Pontiac I already knew I wanted the GTO and they only had 2 on the whole lot and one was sold.
> 
> ...


   yea, its nice to have a car that you dont see on every corner.the mustang is a nice car and priced right but i know you will see them everywere.plus the stealthy look of the car makes it much more user friendly, i have had cars that get ALOT OF ATTENTION but that **** gets old when you drive the car everyday, and get pulled over all the time. :cheers


----------

